# Venus Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide Angle 1:1 Macro Lens with Shift : Anyone familiar with this lens?



## cayenne (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi all,

I caught some YouTube videos showing what looks to be a very interesting lens...1:1 macro that is wide angle, allowing for you to not only get close to your main object, but also include a lot of background too.....seems this would present for some very interesting compositions.

Here's a link to it at Amazon:
Venus Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide Angle 1:1 Macro Lens with Shift for Canon EF Mount

It seems to be $499 everywhere....B&H isn't taking orders till Saturday....
Amazon not delivering earliest till Wed, due to virus priority shipments, etc....

So, not in my usual impulsive "I gotta have it tomorrow" mode...haha.

Anyway, so far my research shows it to be generally well reviewed...and it looks very unique and I'm starting to generate an interest in macro as something to do while trapped at home.

I have the Canon 100L Macro....and am breaking that out this weekend to experiment with, but this wide angle macro looks interesting.

Thoughts? Experience with this out there?

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## RGB49 (Apr 10, 2020)

One take on this lens








How a Weird Lens Helped Me Fall Back in Love with Landscape Photography


I've been an amateur landscape photographer for some time now. I remember fondly my first years in the field—I loved roaming around and shooting like mad.




petapixel.com


----------



## slclick (Apr 10, 2020)

It's on my radar. That MFD is nuts. What is the challenge imo, is an interesting foreground and background scene at the same time here since the background will be enormous! I think this could be like a fisheye, fun to use but not a regular in your bag.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm thinking $500 isn't gonna break the bank anytime soon.....I may pull the trigger on this.

I like B&H since free shipping and no sales tax, but have to wait till Saturday on them....

But sure wish I had it this weekend to play with.

OH WELL......I have plenty of other distractions.....especially since I found a liquor store that delivers!!!


Thanks...and anyone that has experience with this lens, please chime in!!

C


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 10, 2020)

I've looked real hard at that lens and have seen some great photos taken with it. https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


----------

